# Red poodles (standard & miniature) breeders in Ontario



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Arreau Standard Poodles!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH YES! Arreau Standard Poodles for sure!!!! She will also talk/educate you and tell you where to go if she doesn't have anything available in your time frame/future! Great person too!


In the U.S. It would be NOLA or FARLEY'S..........both fine red spoo breeders!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Definitely Arreau !


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Arreau would be the best source. I think she may be caught up in the password change tho. There are still some members who can't sign in.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

You absolutely could not do better than Arreau.

Here is Clifford, the big red dog. He is one of Arreau's........

Looks and personality...who could go wrong with that?

I also love how her puppies are raised, in the home, and socialized with other dogs and various family members.

Best of luck on your search.

Viking Queen


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Awww...thanks you all so much for the kind votes of confidence. Nancy Muster of Duenna Poodles and Carolyn Savage of Denali Poodles sometimes have red and apricot minis available. Best of luck in your search!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

You won't go wrong with an Arreau pup.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Another one of us recommending Arreau ! I've been watching them for a long time.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

This is Arreau's My Heart Will Go On, aka Pericles. He's got a fabulous temperament, is exuberant, loves people and other dogs, and is at the same time very attached to me.

Can't recommend Arreau more highly.


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

Viking Queen said:


> You absolutely could not do better than Arreau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Who wouldn't want such a glorious dog! Is he yours Viking Queen and did he hold his color? What a grand beauty!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

